# Donkeys as a food source.



## mike17l (Sep 12, 2012)

A friend of mine used to work on an exotic hunting ranch, he has always said that the best meat he has ever eaten was zebra. I do not have any zebra, but my uncle purchased 6 donkeys, 20 years ago. I do not even know, if he knows how many he has now. Has anyone raised, or thought about raising donkeys as a food source? Any pointers or ideas?


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

there have been several folks already have this discussion here with horses, because of the stuff it stirred up you might just try searching the forum.
Most places since equines are no longer considered livestock you can be charged with cruelty to animals just as you would be for eating a dog or cat. 
Yes, they have meat on them just as a cow or pig, yes its edible and apparently for what they pay for it overseas has to be quite good, its more of a ethical thing in the states.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I suspect that almost any equine meat would taste about the same. I've eaten it in Europe but don't really remember it tasting good/bad/different.

My personal preference is for deer over the meat of any domesticated animal and I don't know if zebra, being 'wild' would have more flavor or a different flavor than a domesticated horse or donkey or not.

I'm not sure that there are any states that have actually managed to get laws passed identifying horses as pets rather than livestock although I think there was an attempt to do so in CA fairly recently. Since they are generally classed as livestock, dispatching one humanely for your private use as a food source would not be any different from a legal/ HSUS standpoint than butchering a steer or pig.


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

Years ago, we had a party on the ranch. We butchered a beef and a burro for a barbeque. Most people couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

they eat donkey in europe, spain i think, its "supposed" to be a nice lean sweet meat, idk, they also milk donkeys in mexico and south america i think, no reason not to


----------



## mike17l (Sep 12, 2012)

I am sure that people would have issues with eating horse, and to be honest, I doubt the feed conversion would be worth it. Donkeys on the other hand seem to be able to raise themselves fairly easily. And, like someone said, my friend said that zebra was very sweet and lean.


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

I doubt the majority of people here would have a big problem eating horse, they are a pretty practical bunch.

As long as the animal doesn't suffer I wouldn't have a problem with eating equines. Meat is meat. I don't want to eat my pet horse though.. I'd miss her  We are overrun with stupid deer though so there's no shortage of cheap meat here.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I have been on several cases where the state tried to pursue people for cruelty for putting their horses down in a use to be human fashion, a few the state won, a few our clients..
It may be a GA thing, thats why horse feed is taxed here and livestock is not because of the distinguishment that made them a luxury pet rather than livestock. Now a rancher can get taxes take off if they are exempt.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Cannon_Farms said:


> there have been several folks already have this discussion here with horses, because of the stuff it stirred up you might just try searching the forum.
> *Most places since equines are no longer considered livestock you can be charged with cruelty to animals just as you would be for eating a dog or cat.*
> Yes, they have meat on them just as a cow or pig, yes its edible and apparently for what they pay for it overseas has to be quite good, its more of a ethical thing in the states.


not in MOST places just where you are and maybe a few others. in MOST of the USA all equines are considered livestock.


----------



## animalfarmer (Feb 14, 2006)

If I get the opportunity this winter,when I have time,I intend to buy and slaughter a young donkey.
I think that with the prices where they are it would be a good experiment.

Mike171,in the case of your uncle,if he would let you and you can find a nice plump young one maybe still nursing,I would definitely try it.

I plan to look for a young mini or a foal to put to the knife for my experiment.
Properly aged I think it should taste great.

P.M. me Mike let me know what you think and what you decide.
Best of luck.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

If you are going to slaughter an equine for human consumption, make sure you know what vaccinations/worming the animal has received. Personally I keep equines as pets, and have a hard time thinking of one of my horses or donkey ending up on someones dinner plate, but to each his own.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Animal farmer, slaughter an old one.
From what I have heard, equines are unusual in that the meat gets better as the animal ages (I think this is also true of llamas, and also that female llamas are much better eating) and that young animals are very bland and the meat texture is "squishy".

I was told this by a friend who lived her first 40 years in France and ate a lot of horse. She said it was very good and she really missed it. She thought we were mean to our old work horses here because we let them get old and thin, and where she was from, when a horse was past it's working peak, they'd fatten it up on pasture "so they are very happy", and then they'd take it to the local horse butcher. 

She said that if they ever needed to butcher a young horse, the meat went to dog food because it was no good. Only the bones were good, for stock, because the bones of an old horse were too hard to get much flavor out of. But the meat of an old horse was sweet and tender.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Friends of mine who've eaten horsemeat on more than a few occasions, tell me the horse should be either very young or very old for it to taste good.

Around here you can find Craigslist horses somewhat neglected (as in no deworming chemicals or vaccinations), and pretty cheap. It still might be a good idea to put them on pasture for a month or so for extra withdrawal time, in case they were treated with anything that you wouldn't want to eat - even some topical medications have withdrawal periods.


----------



## loli (Aug 14, 2011)

I know this is a touchy subject for most because some people consider equines pets and some consider them livestock. I believe that there are no laws in the USA that prohibit a person from dressing out for their own use, equines. You will not find a slaughter house that will do it for you so you will have to do it yourself. When they are dressed out and hanging by the side they look like anything else.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

In the past, discussions relating to horse meat and slaughter have been hot topics but I've noticed that since the US economy remains strained and so many horses are suffering, discussions are not as heated as they once were.


----------



## animalfarmer (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for the information Otter.
Perhaps I will try both a young one and an older donkey.
The one I don't like can go to pet food. Maybe they would both produce fine meat.As soon as I have a little time I plan to sharpen up the knives and find out.
I have been curious about it for a quite some time now.
Female llamas are better eating than males,and young alpacas are the best. I have slaughtered many and continue to do so.
For the hores side of the experiment, we have talked about slaughtering a Halflinger foal,as they do in Europe.
They are relatively easy to get hold of in this area and I can be certain of getting one that has not been medicated in any way.
The research that I have done on line says that a foal that is still nursing or has just finished,produce excellent carcasses and make great meat.
Loli,here I am set up to slaughter and dress all species of livestock and have all of the necessary equipment including a captive bolt stunner,so I would do it myself anyway.
Always open to discuss this topic.
Best of luck.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I think most of us are of the mindset that, as long as the animals are treated HUMANELY, slaughter for food or processing is ok. I never had an issue with horses being slaughtered, it was the WAY the poor things were treated...piled into trailers, not given food or water, put down in inhumnae ways, etc. I think a quick merciful death would be a better alternative to being neglected or abused just because someone cannot afford to take care of them anymore, or the cost of euthanasia. I *almost* had a thought about donating Buddy to the zoo for consumption, but I couldn't A)Put a bullet between his sweet trusting eyes or B)Imagine his body being torn to bits by predatory animals. It is a personal choice to me to have them put down, but it is unbelievably costly to do so. Thankfully, all of my critters big and small are buried on the property or I would have to come up with $$ for hauling them away as well. I can see how financially difficult it would be.

I personally could not eat an equine (though I will never say never if my family is starving) but I hold no malice toward someone who could. I understand that my soft warm fuzzies keep me from raising my own meat in any form. Kudos to you all who can! I wish I was different in this aspect; again, I might be a changed person if my family was at stake.

I wonder, though; where are you guys going to get the horse/donkey? I wouldn't sell to you if I thought you were going to eat it, KWIM? Are you going to sales and such? And if so, be super careful as you won't know if the animal was de-wormed or medicated, even with tranks for the ride to the sale.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Well put Becky. Thank You


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Becca, speaking as someone who has helped a bunch of people buy horses - you'd be amazed at the number of folks who just don't care. I'm sure no one would have a hard time getting a horse to eat. Just looking at the ads will tell you if the owner will care.

Unbroke 5 yo gilding stud horse = that is an animal that has never been drugged or wormed and if you show up with half of the asking price in cash and a trailer he is yours.

I'm sure the people I got my horse from didn't care. I went to look at a "12 yo mare" they offered for sale and when I got there they pulled out this gray headed, skinney old horse who was 25 if she was a day and smirked at me when I checked her teeth and didn't say anything. I let them label me as city folk and I ended up with my 4 yo mare thrown in for $50. And they delivered them. They ended up in a good place but I guarantee those fellows never lost a wink of sleep over them.

There's a mule on my craigslist for $25. His people know where he's going.

And sometimes, even really decent people will come up with something. I've known a couple of horses that quite honestly, I'd have shot for you to make sure it was done right and figured I was doing the animal a favor. There was this one pretty, _pretty_ buttermilk buckskin who was just crazy. Not only a bottle baby but they had to resuscitate her at birth. Lack of oxygen is not good for the brain. But because she was so beautiful she faced a life of having people try to break her - while she tried just as hard to break them! She was lethal.


----------



## animalfarmer (Feb 14, 2006)

Interesting and very accurate observations,Otter. 
beccachow,I personally very seldom buy any meat animals at an auction or public sale.
I always explained to the seller that it is my intention to kill the animal I am buying from them. I do not use words like harvest or process,I use the word kill.
I want the folks to understand that I am buying their animal for meat,and that I am a responsible butcher looking for good livestock.
I feel that it is important to be honest.
I also agree with Otter that there are many people out there that just don't care. Once they have made up their mind that they are done with an animal,they are done,period.
We had some folks buy two goats from us once as pets.They kept them for about four months and from what we could see took good care of them. One morning the lady and the goats are at my barn. She said that her children were tired of them and she did not want to take care of them any more,and that I could have them. I told her that they were not something that we would take back and that if she left them we would kill them for meat as soon as she left. She said fine and up the driveway she went.
The next morning when she did not call or return,I took the two kids into the slaughter room,stunned them with the captive bolt,bled them,dressed them out and hung them in the cooler.
I think the same is true of some folks when it comes to horses or donkeys.
The ads on Craigslist really do say a lot. If they are sure you will treat their animal humanely and they have decided it must go then you can kill it.
This has been especially true in my experience with alpacas. Most folks are grateful that the animal will not go to waste.
This has been a good discussion,I look forward to more.


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

> I am sure that people would have issues with eating horse, and to be honest, I doubt the feed conversion would be worth it. Donkeys on the other hand seem to be able to raise themselves fairly easily.


Are you thinking about getting one or two to eat, or raising them to sell for eating? I expect it would be easy enough to come by equines for eating. Last time I was at the local auction, I saw some 20-something broodmares sell for $25 each. Even if you put them out to pasture for a month in case they had medicine in their system (and they didn't look that well maintained, had an air of "benign neglect" about them), that's a lot of meat for $25. If you're hoping to sell donkey meat though, I think that's an uphill battle. Not only is the feed conversion not going to be great - they eat less, but also put on less muscle mass than a horse, but they are going to push the same taboo buttons that horses do in the general public. Either way, I don't think it's cost-effective to raise any sort of equine for meat specifically. If you want them for your own freezer, you can pick up unrideable ones cheap or free, no use in raising them, and if you're hoping to sell them, the market just isn't there and almost any other type of livestock is easier on your pastures and has better feed conversion rates.


----------



## animalfarmer (Feb 14, 2006)

All good livestock requires attention to raise correctly.
gracie88 I agree with most of your observations and comments.
As you have suggested, I plan to obtain my slaughter donkey and horse from a farm that has many that are surplus to their present need.
They keep them well and can very much afford to do so.
They are also excited about the experiment and the meat that these animals will produce.
No public marketing of equine meat is planed at this time,as far as I am concerned.
I will see how it goes.


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

So, I wonder if the op was trolling? Brand new to ht, posted very first post on horse forum talking about eating equines, then when nobody got upset they disappeared. Maybe not but it does make you wonder huh.


----------



## animalfarmer (Feb 14, 2006)

Interesting Sparkie,I never herd from mike17l in a P.M.
Oh well,maybe we answered all of his questions.
I was curious about his uncle's operation though and if he was able to get permission to slaughter one of his donkeys.
I also wanted to know if he gets permission if he was going to take a young one or an older one.
I thought it would be fun to know how he slaughtered the animal,if he did,and how the meat turned out.
All information and ideas always welcome.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Sparkie, I don't think it's fair or reasonable to accuse a new member of being a troll because of the question posed or how quickly they return or if they respond or not. There is just as much of a chance that they could have the answers they need or might be busy in real life or have nothing further to add to the thread. Maybe next time instead of trying to publicly shame a new member or make them feel unwelcome, you could simply send me a pm with your concerns.


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

wr said:


> Sparkie, I don't think it's fair or reasonable to accuse a new member of being a troll because of the question posed or how quickly they return or if they respond or not. There is just as much of a chance that they could have the answers they need or might be busy in real life or have nothing further to add to the thread. Maybe next time instead of trying to publicly shame a new member or make them feel unwelcome, you could simply send me a pm with your concerns.


I was not trying to do either of those things. It was just something I wondered and I typed it without thinking. Sorry.

I didn't accuse.


----------

